# As promised...



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

...I’m in single digits with my AR. 

It’s kinda scary.

But they keep sending me _really_ [email protected] offers.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Don’t worry about your AR.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> ...I’m in single digits with my AR.
> 
> It’s kinda scary.
> 
> But they keep sending me _really_ [email protected] offers.


You joined our club! @Rickos69 will be proud.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

We aim to please. 

You guys are my heroes, I just copy you. I wanna be you when I grow up!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We aim to please.
> 
> You guys are my heroes, I just copy you. I wanna be you when I grow up!


If you ever start driving passengers on Uber you need goals. Here's one...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> If you ever start driving passengers on Uber you need goals. Here's one...
> 
> View attachment 612891


Oh, nooo. Not going to happen. No way I’m letting anyone in my car.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> If you ever start driving passengers on Uber you need goals. Here's one...
> 
> View attachment 612891


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

My acceptance rate went from 36% yesterday to just 5% today.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> My acceptance rate went from 36% yesterday to just 5% today.


They are honestly making it hard not to have ridiculously low acceptance rates. You just get bombarded with bad offers! I don’t know exactly what the DD and UE end game is. I see unpicked up orders of both sitting on counters all the time. Eventually the fresh supply of new ants willing to pick up $3 offers will dry up.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> They are honestly making it hard not to have ridiculously low acceptance rates. You just get bombarded with bad offers! I don’t know exactly what the DD and UE end game is. I see unpicked up orders of both sitting on counters all the time. Eventually the fresh supply of new ants willing to pick up $3 offers will dry up.


To be fair, in my market UE offers are very rarely insulting. Most of the time they’re doable, and at least $1 a mile. It’s the DD stuff that’s ridiculous. Unfortunately, UE is far less busy, too. But that may be because DD is cheaper - whether or not it gets delivered, the connection seems to not be obvious to customers.


----------

